#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Uitleg van ayat al-koersie

## Amellady

Ayatal Koersie Transcriptie
Allahoe Laa ielaaha iellaa hoewa, Al hayyoe Al qayyoem. Laa ta'khodoho sienatoen walaa nawm. Lahoe maafie ssamaaawaatie wa maa fiel ard. Men dhe elladhie yashfa3oe 3iendahoe iella bie'iednieh. Ya3lamoe maa bayna aydiehiem wamaa khalfahoem.
Walaa yoe7ietoena bieshay'ien mien 3ielmiehie iella biemaa shaa'. Wassie3a korsieyyoehoe assamaawaatie wal ard, walaa ya'oedoehoe 7iehdoehoema, wa hoewa al 3aliyyoe al 3adhiem.

Ayatal Koersie Vertaling
Allah, er is geen God dan Hij, de Levende, de Zelfbestandige,
sluimer noch slaap kan Hem treffen.
Aan Hem behoort toe wat er in de hemelen en wat er op de aarde is.
Wie is degene die voorspraak doet bij Hem zonder Zijn verlof?
Hij kent wat er voor hen is en wat achter
hen is. En zij kunnen niets van Zijn kennis omvatten, behalve wat Hij wil.
En Zetel (1) strekt zich uit over Hemelen
en de Aarde en het waken over beide vermoeit Hem niet;
Hij is de Verhevene, de Almachtige.
(Al Baqarah:255)
(1) Koersie: wordt letterlijk als Zetel vertaald

Voorwoord 
Ayatul Koersi betekent het troonvers en is daarmee de hoogste vers van de Koran. De beloning voor de recitatie van dit vers is heel groot. In de traditie van de profeet vzmh is het gebruikelijk om dit vers na iedere verplichte gebed te reciteren. Het mag daarbuiten ook ten alle tijden worden gereciteerd.

Hoewel men met dit vers bescherming bij Allah kan zoeken tegen de invloed van Satan, is het ook heel belangrijk dat het begrepen wordt. Hoe goed we ons best ook doen om het te begrijpen, we zullen de ware inhoud van de goddelijke verzen nooit 100% begrijpen, simpelweg omdat Allah in Ayatul Koersie zegt: "En zij kunnen niets van Zijn kennis omvatten dan wat Hij wil."

We hebben een korte uitleg gegeven van Ayatul Koersie, het trachten naar de volledige uitleg zou een bibliotheek vol met boeken vullen.
Zegeningen van Ayatul Koersie 
De profeet vzmh heeft ons aanbevolen om Ayatul Koersie na iedere fard gebed te reciteren. De waarde hiervan heeft hij als volgt beschreven:

"Niets behalve de dood kan diegene weerhouden van het Paradijs die na iedere fard gebed Ayatul Koersie reciteert"
En " Als de dood er niet was, zou een ieder die Ayatul Koersie reciteert na iedere fard gebed, rechtstreeks naar het Paradijs gaan"

De profeet vzmh heeft ons ook aanbevolen om Ayatul Koersie te reciteren voor het slapengaan.

Als je gaat slapen, reciteer Ayatul Koersie , dan zal Allah voor jou een engel in dienst stellen en je zult tot in de ochtend beschermd worden tegen de duivel. Evenals voor het slapen, kan de troonvers ook gereciteerd worden wanneer men wakker wordt. Ieder dienaar van Allah die Ayatul Koersie met een oprechte hart reciteert met de bedoeling om bescherming krijgen.

Er was een handelaar die in de maand Ramadan in Basra dadels wilde verkopen. Hij moest tijdens zijn verblijf een onderdak hebben en vond een huis, waarvan de eigenaar hem vertelde dat het behuisd werd door een ifriet genaamde djinn.
De man vertelde verder dat iedereen die in het huis woonde door hem werd gedood of weggejaagd.
De handelaar zei dat hij alleen vrees had voor Allah en niet bang was voor de djinn.

De man huurde het huis, gelijk de eerste nacht toen hij in bed lag kwam de djinn in een zwarte gedaante op hem af. De man begon gelijk Ayatul Koersie te reciteren, maar tot zijn verbazing reciteerde de djinn iedere regel mee
tot en met de laatste regel:

" Wa la ja'oedoehoe hief-dhoehoema wa hoewa al aliyoe al adiem"

De dijnn kon die regel niet uitspreken, de man had de zwakke punt ontdekt en bleef de zin achterelkaar herhalen totdat de zwarte gedaante verdween.

Toen de man de volgende ochtend wakker werd zag hij op de plek waar de djinn was as op de grond liggen, waarschijnlijk was de djinn door Ayatul Koersie verbrand.



Uitleg van de troonvers

Allah! Er is geen God dan Hij 
De zin " Er is geen God dan Hij" vormt de fundamentele basis van islam, het is waarop de Islam is gebaseerd en waarom Allah het leven heeft ingesteld; wij zijn geschapen om Allah te aanbidden, deze zin is ook daarom het fundament van aanbidding tot Allah.

"En ik heb de djinn en de mensen slechts tot Mijn aanbidding geschapen" (51:56)

In een hadith Koedsie vertelt Allah aan Profeet Moesa dat deze zin (Kalima Tawhied) zwaarder weegt dan het heelal: " O Mozes, als de aarde, de hemelen en de inhoud ervan, de zeen en wat erin zit, op de ene kant van een weegschaal gelegd zouden worden, en op de andere schaal de kamila Tawhied zwaarder wegen" (Hadith Qudsi)

Tawhied is niet alleen een zin die we vanuit ons hart moesten uitpreken maar is ook een levenswijze. Het eist van ons dat we onze waarde, normen en manier van denken naar de inhoud hiervan moeten instellen.

De getuigenis is een belofte die we aan Allah doen, we sluiten daarmee een verband en beloven Hem dat we iedere vorm van afgoden zullen verwerpen, waar en wanneer we ze ook maar tegenkomen. Pas nadat we dit doen acht Allah ons in staat om Zijn Eenheid te erkennen. Drie vormen van afgoden
Drie vormen van afgoden 
De groep afgoden in de zin: "er is geen God.." wordt in drie categorien
verdeeld:
1) Afgoden die met het oog te zien zijn
2) Afgoden die onzichtbaar zijn
3) Afgoden in de zwarte magie
Zichtbare afgoden:

Dit zijn andere schepselen en soorten voorwerpen die uit materie zijn vervaardigd of schepselen zoals wij. Enkele voorbeelden hiervan zijn:

Hout, ijzer of ieder ander beeld die wordt aanbeden.
Een dier (zoals de koe in India)
Vrouw
Geld
Materie
Auto
Technologie
Wetenschap
Ander mens
Priesters
Profeten (zoals Jezus)
De zon
Sterren
Enz..


Zichtbare afgoden zijn schepselen en soorten voorwerpen die uit materie zijn vervaardigd of levendige schepselen zoals wij. Enkele voorbeelden hiervan zijn: Hout, ijzer, of ieder ander beeld. Een dier (zoals de koe in India) Vrouw, geld, materie, auto, technologie, wetenschap, priesters, profeten (Jezus), de zon enz.

Wanneer men aan een bepaalde materie of een ander schepsel meer waarde hecht dan Allah,wordt dat zijn afgod.

----------


## Amellady

Onzichtbare afgoden 
Onzichtbare goden zijn systemen, manieren van leven denken en begeerte die tegen de bepalingen van Allah indruisen. Enkele voorbeelden hiervan zijn: Eigen ego, democratie, socialisme, marxisme, humanisme, communisme, feminisme enz..

En verder iedere vorm van systemen en levenswijze die door schepselen zoals wij bedacht zijn. Allah heeft door de hele wereld geschiedenis heen boeken geopenbaard en profeten gestuurd om de mensen op een bepaalde manier te laten leven en denken. Hij heeft niemand de bevoegdheid gegeven om zomaar een manier van leven te bedenken voor hun medeschepselen. Hierover staat in de Koran:

" Het past een gelovige man en een gelovige vrouw niet, wanneer Allah en Zijn profeet iets beslist hebben, nog de vrije keus hebben in hun beschikking. En wie Allah en zijn gezant trotseert, dwaalt duidelijk" (33:36)
De derde vorm van afgoden 
De derde vorm van afgoden heeft te maken met alle vormen van zwarte magie. Alles wat hieronder valt, wordt in de islam gedefinieerd als afgod: Voodoo, waarzeggerij, astrologie, amuletten.

Ongeldigheid van de geloofsbelijdenis

Zolang een valse god in een menselijke hart leeft, kan een mens niet "illah(behalve Allah zeggen).
Eerst moet het hart totaal gezuiverd zijn van alle vormen van afgoden. En zolang de mens dat niet doet mag men zich geen moslim noemen. Het is mogelijk om de lijsten van afgoden langer te maken, waar we als moslims over moeten waken is dat we nooit en te nimmer de afgoden die onze wegen kruisen mogen erkennen als goddelijke wezen. Als dat wel gebeurt vallen we in een of meerder lijsten van afgoden en plegen daarmee afgoderij. Indien enige materie of wat dan ook meer liefde heeft in het hart van een mens dan Allah, is men een afgodendienaar of een ongelovige:

"De profeet vzmh zei: Heb Allah lief omwille van het goede dat Hij jullie elke dag schenkt en heb mij lief omwille van de liefde die Hij voor mij heeft."( Tirmidi)

"Annas heeft overgeleverd dat een bedoeen aan de Boodschapper van Allah vroeg: "wanneer is het Uur? De profeet vzmh antwoordde welke voorbereidingen heb je voor die Dag getroffen? Hij antwoordde: ik heb mij niet voorbereid met veel vasten, veel gebeden en liefdadigheid, maar ik houd van Allah swt en Zijn profeet vzmh. Toen zei de profeet vzmh: een mens zal bij degenen zijn waarvan hij houdt" (Boecharie en Moslim)

De Levende, de Ongeschapene 
De namen Al Hay en Al kayyoem zijn van de 99 schone namen van Allah. Zij vormen de fundamenten van het leven en leren ons dat alleen Allah de bron van het leven is en het heeft Zelf het leven van niemand anders gekregen.

Al Hay 
De bijzondere eigenschap van Al Hay kunnen we definiren als de Levende, Bron van het leven, de Eeuwig levende, Bezitter van het ware leven. ( de Onsterfelijke).

Een van de vele hoofdstukken die ons helpen om de eigenschap van Al Hay beter te begrijpen is Al Ichlaas:

" Zeg: Allah is de Enige, Allah is de Onafhankelijke. Hij verwekte niet, noch werd Hij verwekt. En niemand is Hem in enige opzichte gelijk." ( 112)

Niemand is Al Hay in enige opzichte gelijk, wanneer we heel bewust aan eindeloos leven denken dan is dat ten eerste onvoorstelbaar en ten tweede maakt het de mens angstig. De gedachte overspoelt ons bijna met vreemde emoties. Dit is omdat het een Goddelijke eigenschap is. Hij kan ermee leven
omdat Hij God is.

In het beeld zijn er vele levensvormen, ze zijn gerangschikt in graden. In atomen bijvoorbeeld is een zekere mate van levenskracht. Een andere graad van een levensvorm is aanwezig in de planten en de bomen; zij worden ook zoals wij geboren en kennen ook de dood. Zij voelen dingen aan, hebben ook
afweerstoffen en produceren allerlei nuttige stoffen. Maar ondanks hun activiteiten, hebben zij geen vermoeden van een hogere levensvorm zoals die van de dieren en de mensen.

De dieren hebben een hogere graad levensvorm dan die van de planten. In tegenstelling tot planten en bomen, hebben dieren emoties: zij kunnen zien, horen, voelen, ruiken, en hebben bewegingsvrijheid.

In verhouding tot alle andere schepselen hebben de mensen de hoogste graad tussen de levensvormen. De mens bezit over verstandelijke vermogens en bovendien heeft de mens ook allerlei eigenschappen die andere schepselen niet hebben. Mensen kunnen denken, voelen, analyseren, uitgebreide plannen
ondernemen, uitvoeren, uitvinden enz.

Ondanks alle kwaliteiten die wij en andere schepselen hebben in welke vorm wij allen ook voorkomen, we blijven altijd afhankelijk van allerlei omstandigheden Alleen Allah de bron van het leven is onafhankelijk. Bezitter van het ware leven

De hoogste vorm van leven kunnen we als volgt definiren: het is het leven dat het meest perfecte is en onafhankelijk is van een leven dat leven kan geven. Deze eigenschap is goddelijk en niemand anders dan Allah bezit dit. Hij is de Ongeschapene, de uit zichzelf bestaande, Hij heeft altijd bestaan en is eindeloos. En alleen Hij is degene Die het leven kan geven en nemen. hij
heeft niets nodig om te bestaan, Zijn bestaan kan niet beindigd worden. Het leven staat totaal onder Zijn macht.
Al Hay, de bron van het leven 
De eigenschap Al Hay kan op vele manieren worden uitgelegd. Er zijn vele boeken hierover geschreven en vele natuursessies gemaakt, maar helaas wordt lang niet in alle boeken en films het leven aan Al Hay toegeschreven.

Mensen worden bewust afgewend van de waarheid. Het leven wordt jammer genoeg vaak aan de evolutie theorie of aan valse goden toegeschreven.

Iedere levensvorm en ieder wetenschappelijke feit die we in het leven ontdekken vertegenwoordigt het attribuut Al Hay. Om de eigenschap al Hay beter te begrijpen willen wij als eerst een voorbeeld geven over het kleinste eenheden van levende wezens, namelijk de cellen, hierdoor zullen we een beter beeld krijgen van hoe onze Schepper Allah is.



Het leven (Hay) in de cellen 
In een cel zijn er meer dan 2000 functies, ieder cel is op zich een verbluffende laboratorium, waarin geen wetenschapper, technische dienst, of enige andere arbeiders werken.

Het lichaam bestaat uit triljoenen cellen, elk cel reageert op prikkels, haalt energie uit voedingsstoffen, groeit en plant zich voort. Binnen elke cel bevinden zich bijzondere structuren, de organellen, die onophoudelijk indrukwekkende (chemische) activiteiten ontplooien.

We kunnen elke cel vergelijken met een stad die nooit slaapt.
Al Hay heeft elke lichaam cel omsloten door een vliesje wat de membraan is genoemd. Hij heeft het ook van een kern (mucleus) voorzien waarin alle activiteiten worden geregeld en gecontroleerd. De kern ligt in een waterig maar toch vrij taai, kleurloze massa. De cel inhoud wordt het cytoplasma genoemd en is als een fabriek die vele taken vervult. Het membraan is een
bedekking van een uiterst dun laagje vet en eiwitmolecuul. Deze celwand functioneert als een veiligheidsbeambte aan de fabriekspoort en bepaald wat naar binnen en wat naar buiten mag. In het centrum van de cel bevindt zich de kern die als een hoofd van de technische dienst, alle chemische processen in de cel leidt.

Elke celkern is door Al Hay voorzien van een volledig assortiment van genen,
waarin erfelijke informatie van het individu is vastgelegd. Ieder gen is gecodeerd door Al Hay. 
Het leven(hayy) in de genen 
En van de wonderbaarlijk feiten wat de eigenschap Al Hayy vertegenwoordigt zijn de genetische eigenschappen in de cellen. Het fijne ervan wij kunnen niet vatten, het enige wat we doen is het ontdekken waartoe Al Hayy in staat is.


Al Hayy heeft elke lichaamscel voorzien van genen, de dragers van alle erfelijke factoren. En wel in de celkern; de controle centrum. In dit centrum worden alle taken geregeld, daarin bevinden zich 46 staaf of draadvormige lichaampjes die chromosomen worden genoemd. In elk chromosomen bevinden zich vele duizenden genen. De chromosomen en de genen bestaat uit een bepaalde zuur wat DNA is genoemd. In de DNA liggen de erfelijke codes besloten, die van generatie tot generatie wordt overgedragen. Het DNA waarvan elk gen is gemaakt, bevat een genetische boodschap in de vorm van aanwijzing voor de vervaardiging van de zeer veel eiwitten, die het lichaam nodig heeft om te kunnen functioneren


Het blijft ook verbazingwekkend dat het lichaam geen rommelige samenraapsel is van chemische producten, maar in tegendeel een schitterend ontworpen, dynamisch geheel met een zeer hoge organisatie graad. Al Hayy vervaardigt het en voorziet het van leven volgens een nauw gezet plan. Het leven Die Hij geeft, heeft Hij zodanig ingesteld dat alle materie reageert, hun eigen
activiteiten doseert en zorgt voor het onderhoud en het herstel van het geheel waar ze bijhoren.

De ongelovigen kunnen heel veel dingen niet verklaren; Hoe kan bijvoorbeeld matrie zelfstandig bewegen, en hoe weten dat soort kleine stofdeeltje welke taak zij hebben?
In een heel bekende regel wordt de fundament waarop het gehele leven berust duidelijk gemaakt:


La hawla wa la qoewwatta illa billah 
Er is geen kracht en macht buiten die van Allah.
Wij geloven onvoorwaardelijk dat alle het macht en kracht aan Allah toe behoort, er kan niets bewegen zonder zijn toestemming. We erkennen de macht van Allah, maar toch blijft de mens nieuwsgierig en wil weten hoe Al Hayy de beweging van alle levende wezens tot stand brengt.


Dit vraag kan geen mens beantwoorden, simpel omdat Allah in de troonvers zegt:..en zij (de schepselen) kunnen niets van Zijn kennis omvatten, dan wat Hij wil.

Het leven (hayy) in de hersenen 
Al Hayy gat nooit onwetend te werk, alles wat hij doet gebeurt bewust en met een verbluffende wijsheid. Wanneer we naar het leven in de menselijke hersenen kijken, zouden we zeer kortzichtig zijn als we Al Hayy niet zouden lofprijzen.

Men maakt wel eens vergelijking tussen een computer en het menselijke hersenen, hoewel er een vage overeenkomst, is de computer een product van de hersenen.
Een computer verwerkt de informatie die het krijgt stap voor stap, terwijl de hersenen allerlei soorten informatie gelijktijdig verwerkt. Zowel computers als de hersenen beschikken over elektrisch gevoede onderdelen voor opslag, verwerking vergelijking en het terugvinden van informatie. Maar een computer kan lang niet wat de hersenen kunnen. Een computer voert alleen het programma uit dat het wordt ingeprogrameerd, het kan niet zelfstandig tot de slotsom komen dat hij Allah moet aanbidden, of dat hij zijn talent verspilt en voor een andere bestaan moet kiezen. Het kan niet verliefd worden, lachen of zich ontspannen, het heeft geen geweten kan de bedoelingen
niet doorgronden. 

De hersenen is een stukje vlees dat op een hoopje pudding lijkt, een drillig stukje vlees dat ongeveer 1400 gram weegt. Maar het leven waarmee de hersenen door Al Hayy is voorzien bestaat niet zomaar zenuwen en elektrische prikkelingen, het is verbluffend! 
Alles wat in het lichaam gebeurt staat onder controle en verbinding met de hersenen. Het stukje vlees die van Al Hayy leven heeft gekregen, beheerst, cordineert, analyseert, ontvangt signalen en kan miljarden opdrachten, gegevens en taken aan.
Verheven is Allah, de Levende, hij heeft de mens in de beste vorm geschapen.


Ayet: ....Allah heeft alles in juiste maat vervaardigt...
Het leven ('hayy) in planeten en het heelal 
Alles is in beweging; planeten, zonnestelsels, melkwegstelsel en zelfs hetgeen waarin alles zich bevind beweegt zich voort. Beweging zit niet alleen in vlees en bloed, het zit ook in bomen, bergen, wolken, water en noem maar op. Het meeste wat ons verwonderd zijn de bewegingen in de hemellichamen. Zij zijn nauwkeurig geordend en wijken niet het minste van 
hun baan af. Hoe kunnen zulke grote massa voorwerpen als planeten, zich zomaar in de ruimte voortbewegen en dan nog wel eeuwenlang in dezelfde tempo! 
Hoe groot of klein het wezen ook is, hij blijft voortdurend afhankelijk van Al Hayy. Wat dit betreft is er geen verschil tussen micro orgaan of een planeet, een zonnestelsel of een cel, Al Hay is voor iedereen en alles van levensbelang.

Het is duidelijk dat ook in de ruimte een bepaalde vorm van leven is, Voorbeelden over Black holes Sterren Planeten Enz.


Al Kayyoem
(de ongeschapene)

Het is duidelijk dat alles is geschapen door Allah, Zijn eigenschap Al Hayy staat voor het leven die Hij geeft. Hijzelf is de enige Die niet is geschapen, want dan zou Hij ook een schepper moeten hebben en als je een schepper hebt kan je geen God zijn. Dat wil zeggen dat Hij ook nooit een begin heeft gehad en ook nooit een einde zal kennen. De eigenschap Al Kayyoem kunnen we daarom het beste vertalen met de Zelf
bestaande of de Ongeschapene. Dit is een ook kwestie die wij niet kunnen vatten, het is goddelijk, wij kunnen het daarom niet begrijpen. De mensen maken heel vaak onbewust vergelijkingen tussen henzelf en God, daardoor komen ze tot de conclusie dat
dergelijke dingen die wij niet kunnen begrijpen, niet kunnen. Mensen komen tot dit conclusie alleen maar door zichzelf te vergelijken met God. Dit is natuurlijk fout, we mogen van God geen menselijke eigenschappen verwachten, Hij is geen mens, Hij is God, dus Zijn eigenschappen moeten ook goddelijk zijn.


Alles heeft alles in paren geschapen, in het heelal hebben alle dingen een paar, dat wil zeggen..

....hier een stukje uit de wonderen van de koran vermelden...over paren. 
Allah is de enige die geen paar heeft En niemand is Hem in enige opzichte gelijk Koran 112:... Sluimer, noch slaap overmant Hem
Allah is de onafhankelijke 
Ieder schepsel in het heelal is afhankelijk, Wij zijn bijvoorbeeld
afhankelijk van voedsel, water, slaap en nog veel meer dingen. Zoals wij zijn ook de dieren, planten, bomen en zelfs de planeten afhankelijk, kortom alles in het heelal is afhankelijk.

Dit feit werd duidelijk voor profeet Ibrahiem toen hij het bestaan As Samad (de Onafhankelijke) ontdekte:

En toen de duisternis van de nacht hem omhulde, zag hij een
ster. Hij zei: "Dit is mijn heer" Maar toen zij onderging zei hij: "Ik hou niet van dingen die ondergaan".

En toe hij de maan zag opkomen zei hij: "Dit is mijn heer" Maar toen zij onderging zei hij: "Als mijn heer mij niet de goede richting wijst zal ik zeker tot de mensen behoren die dwalen".

En toen hij de zon zag opkomen zei hij: " Dit is mijn Heer deze is groter" Maar toen zij onderging zei hij: "O mensen, ik heb niets te maken met de afgoderij die jullie bedrijven".

Ik wend mijn aangezicht tot Hem Die de hemelen en de aarde heeft geschapen, als een aanhanger van het zuivere geloof en
ik behoor niet tot de afgodendienaren. (Qor'aan 6:76-79)

Profeet Ibrahiem had de Onafhankelijke ontdekt; Degene Die niet is geschapen, maar heeft geschapen! Degene Die van niets en niemand afhankelijk is, Degene die geen ondergang kent en niet zo klein is als de zon, Degene die niet afhankelijk is van slaap, voedsel, rust, dag en nacht, enz.

----------


## Amellady

Profeet Ibrahiem besefte dat alle dingen een maker moesten hebben, een wezen die ze had bedacht en gemaakt. Maar dat wezen zou niet van allerlei toestanden afhankelijk mogen zijn.
Ibrahiem had de ware God ontdekt en hij besefte heel goed dat God de Onafhankelijke was.

Er waren velen onder het volk die volhardden in hun ongeloof en afgoderij, vooral de koning van het volk 'Namroet'. Hij was wat verder in zijn dwaling dan de rest; Namroet had zichzelf verklaard tot god, het besef dat ook hij afhankelijk was, was hem ontschoten.

Hebt gij niet vernomen van hen, die met Ibrahiem over zijn Heer redetwistte, omdat Allah hem het koninkrijk had gegeven? Toen Ibrahiem zei: "Mijn Heer is Hij, Die leven geeft en doet sterven" hij zei:"Ik geef leven en doet sterven" Ibrahiem zei: "Nu, Allah doet de zon van het oosten opgaan, doe jij haar van het westen opgaan." Daarop verstomde de ongelovige in verbazing. En Allah leidt het onrechtvaardige volk niet. (Qor'aan 2:258..)
Al wat in de hemelen en op aarde is behoord aan Hem

Alles tussen de hemelen en de aarde is van Allah, Hij is de enige en de ware Eigenaar van alles. Alles wat wij hebben en bezitten is in bruikleen: wij mogen het tijdelijk gebruiken. Bij de dood wordt alles van ons ontnomen en verder geleend aan anderen. Er komt dag waarop alle mensen zullen doodgaan, het zal de Dag zijn waarop alles zal vergaan, we noemen het Assaah ( het uur). De uiteindelijke erfgenaam van alles zal Allah worden, alles gaat gewoon terug naar de ware Eigenaar.
Alles wat in de hemelen en op aarde is behoord aan Hem, zelfs onze lichamen, ook die hebben wij in bruikleen gekregen en moeten de nodige zorg voor dragen. In feite komt het erop neer dat wij ontzettend arm zijn. Wij bezitten niets zelfs niet onze lichaam. Er is niets dat ons voor eeuwig is gegeven.

En aan Allah behoort al het geen in hemelen en al hetgeen op aarde is en tot Allah worden de dingen teruggebracht. (Koran 3:109)

Wie kan bij Hem bemiddelen zonder Zijn verlof. Dit vers heeft veel meer inhoud dan alleen een bemiddeling op de Dag des
Oordeels. We moeten het aanvaarden dat er niets beweegt zonder het verlof van Allah. Er is niets wat met elkaar bemiddelt zonder het verlof van Allah.

Het heelal staat onder Zijn gezag en geen atoom of een ander voorwerp bemiddelt zonder dat Zijn verlof vooraf gaat.

De zin ' wie kan bij Hem bemiddelen zonder Zijn verlof?" is ook een verwijzing naar de voorspraak van de profeet voor zijn volgelingen op de Dag des Oordeels.

shafa'a ( Voorspraak) 
shafa'a is het bemiddelen van degene die daartoe de toestemming krijgt van Allah. Deze persoon mag op de Dag des oordeels Allah vergeving vragen voor anderen. Uit de Koran leren we dat niet iedereen zomaar voorspraak mag doen, maar alleen diegenen die daartoe toestemming van Allah krijgen:

.. Wie kan bij Hem bemiddelen zonder Zijn verlof?....

Op die Dag zal voorspraak niet van nut zijn behalve van hem aan wie de Barmhartige verlof geeft en wiens woord hem welgevallig is ( Koran 20.109)

De profeet Mohammed vzmh verteld in een aantal overleveringen wie van Allah bestemming krijgen om voorspraak te mogen doen, een van de overleveringen is de volgende:

Op de Dag van de wederopstanding zullen drie (groepen mensen ) voorspraak doen: ( deze zijn) profeten, de (godsdienst)geleerden en de martelaren. 

Volgend andere overleveringen zijn er meerder soorten mensen die de shafa'a mogen doen. Het lijkt tegenstrijdig met de bovengenoemde overlevering, maar het is goed mogelijk dat de overleveringen in verschillende situaties, tijd of aan de hand van bepaalde vragen verteld zijn.

Een van de voornaamste wensen van de profeet vzmh is voorspraak te mogen doen voor zijn gemeenschap op de Dag des Oordeels.

Abou Houraira verhaalde dat de boodschapper van Allah zei: 
Iedere profeet heeft een smeekbede, alle smeekbeden van de profeten zijn ( door Allah ) aanvaard. Mijn smeekbede heb ik bewaard voor mijn oemma (volk) voor shafa'a op de Dag des Oordeels. ( boecharie) Om enige baat van shafa'a te hebben is een zuiver geloof het eerste vereiste, men moet een zuiver geloof hebben zonder medegoden aan Allah te hebben toegekend, de shafa'a van de profeet is voor de gelovigen die weliswaar een zuiver geloof hadden , maar daarnaast ook zondes bedreven:

... Mijn voorspraak is voor degene die overleden zijn , zonder afgoden aan Allah hebben toegekend. (Tirmizi)

de toestemming om shafa'a te mogen verrichten zal geheel volgens de instructies van Allah geschieden:
in de volgende Koranverzen lezen we: 
Zij spreken niet voordat Hij het beveelt, en zij handelen volgens zijn gebod. (Koran 21:29)

De uiteindelijke beslissing is bij Allah, de bemiddeling van anderen zal niet iedereen kunnen helpen: En vreest de Dag, dat de ene ziel de andere niet zal kunnen helpen, waarop voor haar voorspraak zal worden aanvaard, noch een losprijs zal worden
aangenomen, noch zullen zij worden geholpen. ( Koran 2:48)

Een waarschuwing voor de mensen. Aan degene onder u, die vooruit wenst te gaan of degene die willen achterblijven, elke ziel is als een pand voor hetgeen zij doet. Doch degenen aan de rechter hand in het paradijs (wonende) vragen aan de schuldigen " wat heeft u in de Hel gebracht?" 
Zij zullen antwoorden:" Wij behoorden niet tot hen die gewend waren te bidden. Wij voedden de armen niet. En wij waren gewend ijdele gesprekken te voeren met hen die ijdele gesprekken voerden. En wij plachten de Dag des Oordeels te ontkennen. Totdat de dood ons overviel" De tussenkomst van
bemiddelaars zal hen daarom niets baten. (Koran 74:36-48

Evenals de goede daden van de ongelovigen ongeldig zijn, zou shafa'a op de Dag des Oordeels hen ook niet kunnen helpen. De shafa'a zal alleen sommigen gelovigen redden van de Hel en andere gelovigen uit de Hel.

Een van de attributen van Allah is Al Aliem wat betekent de Alwetende. Dit kunnen we als volgt definiren:

	Hij weet alles
* Van het verleden
* Van heden
* Van de toekomst

Hij kent ieder detail van al Zijn schepselen in het heelal. Hij kent uw verleden en toekomst tot en met de aller kleinste gebeurtenissen, uw gedachten, uw handeling, uw dromen en noem maar op. Er is niets dat Hem van uw verleden is ontgaan.

Allah kent ook ieder detail van uw toekomst, Hij weet er alles van; uw handeling, uw werk, uw woorden en noem maar op.

Wij kunnen niets van Zijn kennis omvatten dan wat Hij wil. er zijn uiteraard nog veel meer dingen die wij niet begrijpen, wij weten niet eens wat wijzelf zijn, hoe onze ziel er uit ziet. Wij zouden ook bijvoorbeeld geen nieuwe kleur kunnen bedenken of een levensvorm indenken die niet bestaat.

wij begrijpen niet wat tijd is en wat tijdloos is. We hebben wel ontdekt hoe verder je de ruimte ingaat hoe meer de tijd wordt opgeheven. desondanks, begrijpen we niet dat Allah een begin noch eind heeft.

Iets anders wat we niet goed kunnen verklaren is onze beweging. we zijn hoofdzakelijk van vlees en bloed, een nadere onderzoek wees uit dat we ruim 70 % uit water bestaan, Hoe kan een wezen die 70 % uit water bestaat is bewegen, waarom zijn wij niet als stille wateren. Waarom zijn wij niet als het levenloze in de slagerij?
Wij kunnen alleen maar in zoverre begrijpen, zoveel Hij toestaat. Het wordt ook niet van ons geist, wat wij moeten begrijpen is dat Allah's kennis onbeperkt is. Hij leert ons daaruit zoveel Hij wil.

Zijn troon strekt zich uit over hemelen en aarde en het waken over beide vermoeit Hem niet.

De troon van Allah is Zijn heerschappij; Zijn troon is overal aanwezig er is geen een plek in het heelal waarin een ander heerschappij is dan die van Allah, hij is overal de koning, overal de meest Verhevene en overal de Meester.

Het is ook een grote eer om een diennar te mogen zijn van Die Koning. Vergeet niet dat Hij niet iedereen accepteert om zich voor Hem te buigen, Hij leidt wie Hij wil leiden tot Zijn dienaar.

De meeste koningen in de wereld geschiedenis hebben de mensen aan zich moeten onderwerpen met geweld. Maar deze koning accepteert niet iedereen!

Deze Koning heeft de ware macht over uw ziel. Deze koning heeft de macht over alles en iedereen in het heelal.
Deze Koning is geen mens, Hij is God de Almachtige, Heerser over alles wat wij maar kunnen bedenken, Heerser over iedereen.

Deze koning is totaal anders dan het koning beeld dat wij hebben. Deze Koning is van niets en niemand anders afhankelijk, Zijn koninklijke stempel is overal in het heelal aanwezig. ALLAHOE AKBAR!!!
Moge Hij ons altijd behoeden bij hen die vereerd zijn door een dienaar van de ware koning te moge worden.

Hij is de Verhevene, de Grote

Hij die zeven hemelen in lagen heeft geschapen. Je ziet in de schepping van de Barmhartige geen tekortkoming. kijk dan eens om of jij onvolkomenheden ziet. En kijk nog eens om, dan zul je jouw ogen beschaamd neerslaan, vermoeid als zij zijn. (Koran 67:3-4)

Alyyoel Azien, zijn twee van de 99 attributen van Allah. Het heelal met miljarden verschillende levensvormen vertegenwoordigt de verhevenheid van Allah de Almachtige. Alles staat onder Zijn gezag ( controle) er is niets dat Hem hierin ontgaat:

... Willen jullie Allah over iets inlichten wat Hij in de hemelen en de aarde niet zou kennen.....(Koran 10:18)

Wie anders dan Allah zou aanspraak kunnen maken op verhevenheid, er zijn geen gelijken van Hem. Hij is verheven op ieder gebied niemand of niets kan tegen Hem op:

En niemand is Hem in enige opzicht gelijk (koran 112:4)

Wij kunnen de verhevenheid van Allah niet onder woorden brengen, Hij is werkelijk de Verhevene de Grote. Alleen zij die respect en eerbied hebben voor Hem kunnen en willen dit begrijpen. Moge Allah ons voegen bij hen die Zijn welbehagen waardig zijn en ons samen met hen berechten. Moge Hij onze ogen openen voor de waarheid waardoor we iets kunnen begrijpen van Zijn verhevenheid.

Wij getuigen dat er geen andere God is dan Allah, de meeste Verheven de Almachtige

----------


## inarma

hey,

Ik kan zeggen dat je veel weet over de islam 

alleen wat typfoutjes

maar de mens is niet volmaakt

alleen god

Ga, door met het goede werk


Greetzzzzzzzzzz



~~~~Inarma~~~

----------

